

Edward Snowden's not the story. The fate of the Internet is - VonBH
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jul/28/edward-snowden-death-of-internet

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6115088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6115088)
(331 points, 84 comments)

